# My wire management log.



## ShadowFold (Jan 1, 2008)

This is what it looked like after I installed my psu and HD3850...






After a little management...





Does anyone have any sugestions as how I can get this looking more sexy with out buying anything? 

Extra pics just for fun













EDIT: In my sys specs it says I have 1gb x2 Kingston, I havent gotten those yet I ordered them tho


----------



## Chewy (Jan 1, 2008)

put your dvd drive in the lowest spot (I think you only have 2 dvd drive spots), than fold up the psu cables your not using and zip tie them and shove em above the dvd drive so thier not running trough your system and nicely hidden away.

 buy a package of small zip ties, practice makes perfect. have a look at other systems in the case gallery to see if you can find any using zip ties.. heres a look at what Im working on, its by no means tidy but you can see how the zip ties came in handy for the motherboards main power plug.


----------



## erocker (Jan 1, 2008)

Agreed, plus you should dust that thing...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 1, 2008)

Hmm so put my CD/DVD drive into the second slot and put the cables in the top one? I will do that tommorow I dont feel like shutting her off quiet yet I still got some gaming to do 

EDIT: Oh wow that is dusty one sec
EDIT2: Ok I dusted the bottom. I will do the hs/fan tommorow after I buy some can-o-air
EDIT3: Loggin off to switch my drives


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 1, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Hmm so put my CD/DVD drive into the second slot and put the cables in the top one? I will do that tommorow I dont feel like shutting her off quiet yet I still got some gaming to do
> 
> EDIT: Oh wow that is dusty one sec
> EDIT2: Ok I dusted the bottom. I will do the hs/fan tommorow after I buy some can-o-air
> EDIT3: Loggin off to switch my drives



My tip, since you already have all that stuff, and you have the money for it, I'd recommend you grab yourself a new case. Something such as a SOLO or a SONATA Designer, yes the designers are a SOLO with a PSU. Seriously... 

That case isnt very healthy for your system at all. Simply, there is no space at all to put your stuff...

Whats the size of the rear fan? If you ever get a SOLO i'd recommend you do what I did with one of my spare 120mm fans, zip tie on the hdd bay.

EDIT: Turn up the lights in your room :|...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 1, 2008)

Hmm changing my drive slot really just made it worse LOL. If im gonna get a new case im gonna get a new mobo and I dont have any money right now =/

btw I dont have problems with temps, my cpu is at 30c idle 38 load, 40c idle 58 load for my card. My psu moves alot of air out along with my card. I have a 80mm in the back btw its Captain Generic brand as in no brand sticker lol


----------

